

The 12 cyber-scams of Christmas - marcosscriven
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-25200338

======
marcosscriven
Not much to do with Christmas, but ashamed to admit I didn't really consider
number nine (your phone attempting to connect to past networks, but handing
out the SSID while doing so)!

